
Adam Draper: Investors Don't Want to Hear the Word Bitcoin - davidgerard
http://www.coindesk.com/adam-draper-investors-bitcoin-blockchain/
======
drdeca
Because, of course, all applications of the solution used in bitcoin are
inherently invalid when applied to anything else.

 _rolleyes_

